# Super Combo



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

This really doesn't pertain to bow hunting specifically but, thought I would ask you guy's anyway. Last year, I bought a Fishing all water license. It expires in April 2010. This year I am going to buy a Super Combo. It saves you a few buck's and i'm going to need my hunting license for October 3rd anyway. Here's my question. When I buy the super combo this year, will the computer already know that I have a valid fishing license or will it cancel out the license? I guess what i'm trying to say is, the state of texas surely has to know that I already have one license with one valid over sized red tag. Now, i'm buying another license, so, I have two tags now. :headknock I know, why make thing's complicated. Yes, i'm going to toss the other license if they don't ask me for it at the counter. I'm bored. Just thought someone might have already asked this question and has an answer. Thank's.


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't think you can buy a Combo now because your fishing license doesn't expire till 4/10 you will only be abel to purchase a hunting license.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I think you are supposed to surrender the existing license and tags when "upgrading" to a different one....


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Okay, so, this wasn't such a dumb question then. You guy's are not sure either. Woooo hooo. :smile:


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I bet you can go to texas parks and wildlife website and find out. I've got a lifetime super combo so I don't know the exact answer to your question except I'm sure you are not allowed to have 2 valid licences at any one time...yet there are ways to upgrade to a more enclusive license. When I got the lifetime license I had to surrender my existing (and still valid) super combo that was set to expire in several months.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Flatscat, I wasn't testing your knowledge. You are correct. You are not allowed to have more than one license. I called parks an wildlife. The lady told me that I could mail in or bring in my license and eplain to them what i'm doing. They will make notes on the license. They do actually keep very good record's. Thank's for the help.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I would think that with the purchase of the super combo , you will have a new expiration date on your combo fishing license to Aug.31,2010(same as the hunting) and would lose the value of that time from now til April 2010 when surrendering your original non-combo "fishing" license. I don't think they'll pro-rate for unused time....


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

No, they won't pro-rate you. Nor do they give you any money back. They just say thank's for your honesty.


----------

